# Signature + Banner request



## Shadz (Mar 3, 2009)

My friend runs a left 4 dead tournament and needs a competition banner, and im useless with photoshop so im going to the experts.

I would like a banner using this render http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-34885







All i need with this is it saying "Aegis Tournaments" somewhere on it in a fancy looking font.

As for a signature, preferably using this render http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-41947






Saying somewhere on it: Aegis Tournaments, Shield The Survivors.

If anybody could come up with a better slogan (aegis = shield, armour, protect, etc.) that would be great.

Thankyou if anybody can do this!!


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 3, 2009)

dimensions of the banner?(and sig)


----------



## Shadz (Mar 3, 2009)

um...Whatever the normal sig size is. Banner should be maybe...Bit taller than sig but 1.5-2 times length.


----------



## Shadz (Mar 4, 2009)

300-400x100-200 for the signature.

Banner should probably be...450-600x150-300 (width x height)


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 7, 2009)

My sigs always surpasses the sig limit here =P so..here's the banner


----------



## Shadz (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow...the banner is amazing. Big thankyou!!

Pm me the sig lol?


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 8, 2009)

Shadz said:
			
		

> Wow...the banner is amazing. Big thankyou!!
> 
> Pm me the sig lol?



no i mean they'reto big in kb's so you won't be proably able to wear it on gbatemp


----------



## Shadz (Mar 8, 2009)

Not exactely for GBAtemp :-s. I had a sig for this site...but i cant remember where it went...


----------



## Shadz (Mar 10, 2009)

Just looking at the banner and i showed my friend. He made this recommendation (if its possible could i get this done)

A 1px Black Border around the "Aegis Tournaments" text (and moving it slightly lower then where it is now?)

Also, would i be able to get a copy of the editable file extension (the version i can edit).

Speeder, I also wanna thank you for the banner. Excellent work. Its done really well.

+5 brownie points.


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 10, 2009)

Shadz said:
			
		

> Just looking at the banner and i showed my friend. He made this recommendation (if its possible could i get this done)
> 
> A 1px Black Border around the "Aegis Tournaments" text (and moving it slightly lower then where it is now?)
> 
> ...




I don't know what you mean by a border around the text :S, wouldn't that be useless since the bg is black?

here's the .psd( should open with Photoshop CS3) for the banner: http://www.mediafire.com/?jmyzdzz2io1

Busy with the sig atm


----------



## Shadz (Mar 10, 2009)

Thankyou very much. Heres hoping your sig is just as epic, if not more epic, than the banner. But i dont have any doubts.

*searches for some form of button to give rep with*


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Shadz (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks amazing! Is that the finished job?

Thankyou a bunch.


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 12, 2009)

Nope need to add some finishing touches

And if you want a 3px border


----------



## Shadz (Mar 13, 2009)

And text


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 13, 2009)

Mweh i suck at text, what must it say? 'Shadz' lol?


----------

